# buckling vs weather for meat



## kezhy (Mar 31, 2013)

At what age do bucklings meat start to taste bucky. How old would a buckling have to be slaughtered before their meat was 'tainted'?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

ooh...great question! I never thought of this. I have a buckling that's freezer bound, but i'm not sure when would be the best time to do the deed. interested in hearing everyone's answers!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I think its once they start going into rut but I'm not sure. I've had wether (about 7 months old) and buckling at 6 months and there wasn't any difference in the meat


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

A friend who does her own butchering told me this, the reason the meat taste bad on older bucks is because they dont use different knives to do the kill, the skinning and then the meat..she said each step needs a clean knife not to spread the bucky off the skin..not sure if I said it right but it is how I understand..:shrug:


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

happybleats said:


> A friend who does her own butchering told me this, the reason the meat taste bad on older bucks is because they dont use different knives to do the kill, the skinning and then the meat..she said each step needs a clean knife not to spread the bucky off the skin..not sure if I said it right but it is how I understand..:shrug:


That makes sense! Also the older the goat the tougher the meat.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes..we raise hair sheep and are to understand you can go up to two years old with out a change in meat ...we also use to band the rams and they stayed fairly small..we now do not band and they are huge ...not sure if goat is the same or not lol..


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I would say yes... the extra testosterone has to help them grow faster/bigger.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

If it's done right there will be no buckiness to the meat. We had a 2 yr old buck in rut done. He was delicious.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Like was said, it is all in the handling of the meat and butchering process. The same goes for all animals.


----------



## ahead-by-a-hare (Jan 6, 2013)

Anything younger will always taste better than an older animal. With our cattle Dad would usually have older cows put mainly to ground meat. Also a good butcher goes a long way!!!! We had a processor swapping out meat. Switched someplace else and what a difference!


----------

